# Windows 7 erkennt die CPU Falsch



## Animalm4st3r (23. Oktober 2009)

So Nen kumpel hat sich heute Windows 7 Drauf gemacht nur wird sein AMD Athlon 64x2 6000+ nur mit 1GHz Angezeigt, nachdem wir dann im Bios waren allerdings ohne was zu ändern wurde sie im System wieder mir 3,01 GHz angezeigt aber im CPU-z nur mir 1GHz wo steht das der Multiplikator nur mit 5x läuft aber im Bios steht er auf dem was er sollte. Ändert Win7 da irgendwas?


----------



## Shefanix (23. Oktober 2009)

Die CPU läuft nicht immer auf hochturen. Wenn sie nicht ausgelastet ist senkt sie den Multiplikator. Zumindest ist das bei meiner so.


----------



## Rethelion (23. Oktober 2009)

Geh mal in die Energieoptionen und stelle dort Höchstleistung ein.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (23. Oktober 2009)

Haben wir, wir haben das Problem vllt gefunden. die haben auf ein MSI K9 Neo den 6000+ Gesetzt der CPU wird erst Richtig erkannt seit bios 2.9 das erst seit März dieses jahr raus und der Rechner ist nen Jahr Alt oO, vorher hatte er XP drauf da steht ja nicht genau wie schnell der CPU is und da waren die leistungs probleme auch nicht so schlimm das is erst heute seit win7 aufgefallen. Laden verklagen oder so??


----------



## Rethelion (23. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Haben wir, wir haben das Problem vllt gefunden. die haben auf ein MSI K9 Neo den 6000+ Gesetzt der CPU wird erst Richtig erkannt seit bios 2.9 das erst seit März dieses jahr raus und der Rechner ist nen Jahr Alt oO, vorher hatte er XP drauf da steht ja nicht genau wie schnell der CPU is und da waren die leistungs probleme auch nicht so schlimm das is erst heute seit win7 aufgefallen. Laden verklagen oder so??



Ich denke nicht, dass es am BIOS liegt. Wenn das Board die CPU nicht unterstützt wird normalerweise nur der Name nicht richtig erkannt; dass die CPU eine niedrigere Frequenz dadurch bekommt hab ich noch nie gehört. Und ich glaube es wäre ihm aufgefallen wenn sein 3Ghz Dualcore ein Jahr lang auf 1Ghz läuft.
Wird im BIOS der Name richtig erkannt und auch die Frequenz richtig angezeigt? 

Evtl mal ein anderes Programm zum auslesen laden wie z.B. Coretemp. Ich hatte auch mal 4x8Ghz anliegen, war aber ein Auslesefehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (23. Oktober 2009)

Ja @ BEides und ihm wäre es nicht aufgefallen, er kann noch nichtmal Windows selber Richtig installieren und auf der MSI Seite steht auch das der CPU erst seit 2.90 Unterstützt wird und jetz läuft der CPU auch, nicht wie vorher


----------



## Falathrim (23. Oktober 2009)

Lastet mal mit Prime oder so den Prozessor voll aus und sagt mir dann, obs immer noch so ist...


----------



## Animalm4st3r (23. Oktober 2009)

Warum? deinem "..." entnehme ich nichts Gutes?
@Sein PC hauts immer Raus
Edit : Wir haben mal den Vcore GEsenkt auf 1.35 und eins noch sein CPU ist im CPU-z einmal von 3000.1 auf 4000.1 gesprungen und wieder runter...


----------



## Falathrim (23. Oktober 2009)

Naja wenn er 3000.1 anzeigt ist doch alles gut..

Die 3 Punkte pack ich gerne ans Ende von Sätzen ;D
Es ging mir darum, dass es ja sein könnte dass Cool'n'Quiet (ist doch das AMD-Ding?) aktiviert ist...und dann wärs kein Wunder dass aufm Desktop der Prozi nicht sehr hoch getaktet ist ;D


----------



## Animalm4st3r (23. Oktober 2009)

Nunja nu Läuft er auf 3000.1 aber haut ihn immer wieder raus mal mit mal ohne bluescreen, kann das das sein das der CPU nun mehr saft braucht, und wie gesagt er ist einmal auf 4000.1 gesprungen und wieder runter


----------



## aseari (23. Oktober 2009)

Wenn er einen Bluescreen hat, dann soll er den Fehlercode aufschreiben... Wenn der Bluescreen zu schnell weg ist, dann muss er den automatischen Neustart deaktivieren. (Systemsteuerung->System->Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen->Starten und Wiederherstellen->Einstellungen->Haken bei Automatisch Neustart durchführen rausnehmen)


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. Oktober 2009)

OK Problem gelöst, der Verbaute Kühler kam nicht damit Klar das das gerät nu 3 ansatt 1GHz hatte und der CPU wrude nur auf dem Dekstop 80 C° warm neuer kühler drauf und gut ist. Läuft alles.


----------



## Hotgoblin (24. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Geh mal in die Energieoptionen und stelle dort Höchstleistung ein.



gibt es sowas auch für XP? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Währe zumidnest cool^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. Oktober 2009)

Ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das gibts erst Seit Vista und wozu das bei nem Desktop PC is ka eigentlich nutz es ja nur was um beim lapltop stromzusparen


----------



## Drydema (24. Oktober 2009)

die energieoptionen gibts es auch bei xp
z.b nach welcher zeit schaltet sich der bildschirm oder festplatte aus
was passiert wenn man den on/off schalter drückt 
und da gibts einstellungen für die usv


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (24. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Ne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja genau und strom kommt ja auch gratis aus der steckdose.
warum soll mein rechner im office betrieb 300watt verbrauchen, wenn er dasselbe auch mit nur 100watt verbrauch erreichen könnte?
ausserdem wird durch das automatische runtertakten die hardware geschont und hält dadurch länger.
zudem regeln sich manche lüfter dann auch runter, wodruch das system im office-betrieb leiser wird.

ich finds gut sowas in nem desktop zu haben.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Oktober 2009)

Also, EIST oder das AMD-Equivalent gibt es ja eigentlich schon ewig und es hat auch nicht direkt was mit dem Betriebsystem zu tun, sondern ist ein Feature des Prozessors.
Wird keine Leistung abgefragt, so taktet er eben runter. Im Betriebsystem selbst kannst du ja nur bestimmte Sachen erzwingen. Mit der Option "Höchstleistung" sagst du eben, daß er nicht runtertakten soll ungeachtet dessen, ob nun tatsächlich Last vorliegt oder nicht.

Ein sinnvolles Feature um zum Beispiel zu verhindern, daß EIST unterm zocken die CPU runtertaktet, weil sie kaum ausgelastet ist. Dieses Phänomen konnte man tatsächlich schon bei einigen Spielen beobachten. Es liegt ja in der Natur der Sache das bei Spielen die Last oft zwischen kaum vorhanden bis voll ausgelastet wechselt und das oft von einen Augenblick zum anderen.

Nachdem EIST aber nicht schnell genug reagieren kann, hast du kurze Leistungseinbrüche. Mit dem Flag "Höchstleistung" wird das ganz einfach unterbunden.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. Oktober 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> z.b nach welcher zeit schaltet sich der bildschirm oder festplatte aus



Jo das mit der Festplatte ist echt nervig hab vergessen das am Anfang aus zu machen und da hat sie 2. Festplatte immer rechtlange zum reagieren gebraucht weil sie eben aus war zum strom sparen


----------



## Asoriel (24. Oktober 2009)

also mir würde so spontan kein Kühler einfallen, der den 6000+ am Desktop auf 80°C steigen lassen würde, außer er ist falsch montiert.


----------



## Ogil (24. Oktober 2009)

Vor allem wird der 6000+ keine 80Grad erreichen - mein 5600+ ist irgendwo zwischen 65-70 abgeschmiert...


----------



## Animalm4st3r (24. Oktober 2009)

das kann man im Bios einstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

